# System Reserved Partition unsichtbar machen?



## eightcore (18. August 2009)

N Abend.
Seit Kurzem ist die von Win7 benötigte Partition "System Reserved" im Explorer sichtbar. Kann ich die wieder verstecken?


Danke schonmal.

MfG
eightcore


----------



## eightcore (19. August 2009)

Für alle, die dieses Problem auch mal haben werden: Entfernt einfach den Laufwerksbuchstaben.


----------



## mc-iceman (11. Februar 2010)

Auch wen der Letzte Beitrag schon etwas älter ist, hatte ich das gleiche Problem und auch eine Lösung dafür gefunden ^^

@eightcore LoL wen ich unter Datenträgerverwaltung kein Laufwerksbuchstabe hab, kann ich auch nichts ändern  und wen man auf der System „Reservet Partition“ Rechts klickt bekommt man zur Auswahl bloss "Hilfe" ^^

Also nun zur Lösung! Die ganze Sache ist ein Fehler in der Registry wo man den ertrag löschen muss.
1. regedit Öffnen 
2. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/MountedDevice
3. Den Eintrag \DOSDevice\X: (X: durch den Laufwerks Buchstaben Ersetzen) Löschen.
4. Neustarten und Freuen 

Bei mir ist jetzt das Laufwerk Weg und ich hoffe das es nie wieder auftaucht


----------



## eightcore (13. Februar 2010)

Aber meine Lösung ist in der Einfachheit nicht zu schlagen.


----------

